# Squirrel Calls



## Big_Fisherman (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm thinking about hunting squirrels for the first time this season. I was considering buying a squirrel call. Does anyone have any good or bad experiences using these? Can anyone recommend a call.

Thanks,


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

I am quite the avid squirrel hunter. I have a squirrel call, but have not had any luck using it. I've observed squirrels give the "all clear" bark, but for the life of me I can't remember what it sounds like (it's been 6 or so months since I've been in the squirrel woods.) The calls that have the bellows seem to make a chatter sound when shaken back and fourth. I don't think it does anything but put the squirrel on alert. So, unless you're trying to get the squirrel to freeze for a shot, it doesn't do much good.

I've heard a few good things about a squirrel whistle. Apparently, it makes the sound of a juvenile squirrel in distress, which brings out the parental instinct and sometimes causes them to make a mad dash straight at you. I just prefer to hunt them while they're going about their business. 

My best advice for a new squirrel hunter is to get in the woods right before the sun comes up. You don't have to be there when it's dark, squirrels don"t usually start moving until a half hour after sunrise. I usually see start moving when the direct sunlight hits their nest. Find a spot where you can see a good distance around you. I prefer to hunt from a turkey chair so I'm not limited by available stumps and it's way more comfy on the bum than any stump or log, plus I can hide my movements/outline from the squirrels more effectively. Finally, wait em' out.

Another thing you might wanna think about is getting in the woods now and finding some good spots. There's nothing like sitting in the woods and observing nature, plus it'll get you pumped for the 15th


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

find two half dollar coins ..wrap your index finger around the 1/2 dollar then use your thumb to make a circle holding the 1/2 dollar.(like your making the ok sign).then take the other 1/2 dollar with your other hand and tap the 1st one 3 or 4 times. wait a minute and do it again.if there is a squarrel in the woods he will answer or come to you.i've done it for 40 years it works..


when your tapping loud is better.


squrrel hunting is a great sport


----------



## leland.69 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have had mixed success with calls. I think its just being in the right spot at the right time. My buddy does a really good bark with his mouth. It does'nt always get them to bark back but usally gets them to flick there tails in the tree. It helps with spotting them from far off. Then we slip in and sit. When the snows on the ground look for where they dig up acorns. Sit tight and you'll get a shot. I feel the distress whistle gets more barks back than a barker call. But like I said right spot , right time..


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 7, 2008)

I find that gray and black males will squeal for the longest time. They give you enough time to home in on them and make the shot. Fox squirrel alpha males are the only ones I've ever been able to call to with any response. They are the ones with territory to guard and I bark to them without a call and have that down pat. I basically challenge them and make them mad. I had one while practicing ready to jump in my kitchen window to defend his turf and have taken quite a few while hunting. I've never needed an artificial call.


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

I have had no luck with calls myself either. I have heard of the two coin call though and some swear by it.


----------



## Big_Fisherman (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I think I'll pass on the call. 

I see a lot of squirrels while still hunting for deer. Is this an effective method for squirrel hunting or should I sit still?


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Some of the best times with my sons have been squirrel hunting in the fall. No pressure, just haning out in the woods. We don't use calls either. I have some one around here, don't know where it is, so I can not tell you if it works or not.

Tom


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have had no luck with the store bought calls either. I have thought about trying the coin thing but usually I just stick to my sit and stalk method of hunting. I have a few areas with lots of trails so I slowly walk through the woods with the sun at my back whenever I can.

Stop, Look, Listen, Spot, BANG !!


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

I still hunt them when the leaves are down. But when the green is up nothing beats a good chair and some patients.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

take a piece of threaded pipe and a straight piece of plastic and rub the plastic over the threads to duplicate the sound of squirrels eating nuts works good after you spooked them and makes them come out thinking everything is alright.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I have yet to try the coin call. I have a bellows call that I've had good success with.

Sneaking into position and calling and having them answer, seeing them in the treetops and having them charge down the tree at me, and not seeing any then calling and having them pop out to take a look at me. Most of these didn't survive to teach their offspring to be call shy.


----------

